# Deputy Sheriff Eugene Kostiuchenko



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Eugene Kostiuchenko*
Ventura County Sheriff's Office, California

End of Watch: Tuesday, October 28, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 11 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 10/28/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Arrested
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Eugene Kostiuchenko was struck and killed by a drunk driver on the Ventura Freeway, near Lewis Road, while conducting a traffic stop.

He was returning to his vehicle at the completion of the stop when the drunk driver struck him and then fled the scene. Two other deputies witnessed the collision and immediately.

The drunk driver fled the scene but crashed his vehicle a short distance away. One of the deputies who witnessed the collision took the man into custody at the scene of the second crash. He was arrested and charged with felony DUI and felony hit and run, with additional charges pending.

Deputy Kostiuchenko had served with the Ventura County Sheriff's Office for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and stepchild.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Geoff Dean
Ventura County Sheriff's Office
800 S. Victoria Avenue
Ventura, CA 93009

Phone: (805) 654-2380

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22255-deputy-sheriff-eugene-kostiuchenko#ixzz3HTCpOQ6x


----------

